
Australia Plans to Make Encryption-Cracking the Law, and Tech Firms Are Worried - seibelj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/australia-plans-to-make-encryption-cracking-the-law-and-tech-firms-are-worried-1543991851
======
sbhn
All these Australia encrytion bypass laws articles are being ignored. Try
replacing ‘Australia’ in the subject line with ‘China’, ‘North Korea’, ‘Iran’
or ‘Russia’. It’ll get loads of views and user interaction, trust me.

~~~
mimixco
Ignored how? This is a recent development. The new law in Australia requires
that tech firms build-in a backdoor for the government. Don't think for a
moment that big companies won't comply because they will. This affects
Americans, too. Like GDPR, rules that apply to Big Tech in one country will
have ramifications everywhere.

